

Brain Activity Can Predict Increased Fat Intake Following Sleep Deprivation - ntakasaki
http://www.uphs.upenn.edu/news/News_Releases/2015/02/rao/

======
paulhauggis
I've noticed I care less about what I eat when I'm sleep deprived.

